# National Siblings Day



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You have only one guess which one is me! 
These are really old pictures! My hair is no longer redish brown....My brothers actually still had some hair!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those are really cool pics! Are you sure you have enough brothers?
My mom cut my bangs the same way. Couldn't they see how bad it looked?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol, Karen! These are my biological brothers and believe me, I could outride, climb, run, & get dirtier then any one of them! After my mom passed , my dad remarried and adopted 4 more kids , so I technically have yet another brother and 3 sisters! I never see any of them any longer though.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

My sister sent me a photo of her, my brother, and myself from the last tie she came down. We all celebrated in our own way being so far apart and all.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I understand that, Austin. I have one brother that lives within an hour of me, the rest at 8 or more hours away. We don't get together often. This picture was taken at my dad's funeral service. I do have some a little more current, but not many.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

It's pretty bad at first but I guess you get used to it with time. I sure miss having them around all the same.


----------

